# Delamere Forest this week



## Liverbirdie (Jul 17, 2016)

Me and my mate Glen, possibly Gary from Derry are going to have a bash one night this week.

Probably the last week we'll get it in before we all start going off on holiday. Weather is great this week, so any else up for this Wednesday or Friday, otherwise its next year, probably.

Â£40 on their twilight deal, but normally Â£60 during the week.

Tee off times will be approx 5.15. They only allow two fourballs a day, so anyone else game, and state what night, will go with the majority, and the weather forecast.:thup:

Liverbirdie
Glen


Possible:-
gary in derry


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 18, 2016)

Wednesday would work for me diary wise. 

Will be probable until I can clear with the Mrs..


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2016)

Working Weds-Fri mate. Would have been all over it otherwise.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 18, 2016)

Unfortunately, I'm not able to make either date :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 18, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Wednesday would work for me diary wise. 

Will be probable until I can clear with the Mrs..
		
Click to expand...

All clear on the home front but...

forecast for Wednesday is dogger so will give it the swerve.

Would prefer not to juggle work if weather not good and I've a decent weekend lined up so no point being greedy. 

Cheers


----------



## Birchy (Jul 18, 2016)

Struggling this week with work sadly. 

Â£40 is a pisstake for a twilight though, nice course but that's mugging us right off.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Struggling this week with work sadly. 

Â£40 is a pisstake for a twilight though, nice course but that's mugging us right off.
		
Click to expand...

I know, it aint cheap, especially as we got it for about Â£30 3 years ago, but they have done a few changes since to get it back to its original look and design. I love Delamere though (its like Fairhaven, but with bumps and humps AAAAALLLLLLL in the right places).

I like to play it once a year, so better than paying Â£60.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 18, 2016)

Do you fancy that mixed 4BBB again Pete?


----------



## Odvan (Jul 18, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Do you fancy that mixed 4BBB again Pete?
		
Click to expand...

Aye, you came close, last year didn't you?

...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Do you fancy that mixed 4BBB again Pete?
		
Click to expand...

When is it Louise, if of a weekend and I'm not away - yup, would be game.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Struggling this week with work sadly. 

Â£40 is a pisstake for a twilight though, nice course but that's mugging us right off.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			I know, it aint cheap, especially as we got it for about Â£30 3 years ago, but they have done a few changes since to get it back to its original look and design. I love Delamere though (its like Fairhaven, but with bumps and humps AAAAALLLLLLL in the right places).

I like to play it once a year, so better than paying Â£60.
		
Click to expand...

Had 2 friends play it on Saturday afternoon, cost them Â£75 each but they nearly didn't get on, they were wearing 100% smart golfing attire but got picked up on wearing short FJ black short socks to match their Nike shorts!

Â£75 a round course it isn't they said, they enjoyed it but Â£40 would be more nearer the mark at a weekend.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Had 2 friends play it on Saturday afternoon, cost them Â£75 each but they nearly didn't get on, they were wearing 100% smart golfing attire but got picked up on wearing short FJ black short socks to match their Nike shorts!

Â£75 a round course it isn't they said, they enjoyed it but Â£40 would be more nearer the mark at a weekend.
		
Click to expand...

It is a very "traditional" club, granted.

I'd put it just in very slightly behind Moortown and Alwoodley, but it is worth Â£40.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			It is a very "traditional" club, granted.

I'd put it just in very slightly behind Moortown and Alwoodley, but it is worth Â£40.
		
Click to expand...

I played there for nowt a couple of months back, can't compare to many i've played before cause very different to most but it was lovely!


----------



## chellie (Jul 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Had 2 friends play it on Saturday afternoon, cost them Â£75 each but they nearly didn't get on, they were wearing 100% smart golfing attire but got picked up on wearing short FJ black short socks to match their Nike shorts!

Â£75 a round course it isn't they said, they enjoyed it but Â£40 would be more nearer the mark at a weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Does say on the website 

Long socks or white ankle length sports socks when wearing shorts.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 20, 2016)

Its hard to say what its worth but personally I think its similar in style and feel and not a million miles behind Beau Desert.

Its not a huge boast as there aren't many Heathland courses up here but I'd say its 
the best Inland course in NW England.

What I do like is the variety and the fact it isn't an overly long Ball breaker. 
Overall Its a very enjoyable course, always a pleasure to play.


----------

